# Stingsilver or Similar Mold?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone know where one's available? I'd like a mold the size and shape of stingsilvers, 2 oz is great.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

You can get a custom mold from this guy. He makes CNC Custom aluminum molds, kinda pricy but good stuff. I am thinking about ordering me one. The stingsilver style he calls the Herring Jig. I am looking to get the one he calls the Rock Jig. The last few times I looked at the website all the pictures were red x's.

www.shawncollinscustoms.com


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll give him a shot as a last resort, those are awful pricey.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> I'll give him a shot as a last resort, those are awful pricey.


Check out this one from Do-IT...just $39.

http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=40


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Check out www.tackleunderground.com 

The guys over there are always making molds out of different things


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

Not sure if they'll ship to the US but I've use this German site before and the moulds are good quality - http://shop.hakuma.de/hakumashop/pg.exe?00000000000003da001b3ccd00000002000026e2

The menu item you want is Bleigussformen und Zubehor then select the sub-menu items.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

I've made my own molds using RTV rubber. Check out Larry Dahlberg's site for all the items that you will need to make your own. If you are any good with clay you can also make your own model slightly larger than the standard stingsilver and make a mold of it. It's allowed me to make some killer lures.

LarryB


----------

